

Swiss banks to divulge names of wealthy US tax avoiders, pay billions in fines - gmuslera
http://rt.com/business/swiss-banks-disclose-assets-196/

======
mindcrime
Weak sauce. There was a time when you could trust the Swiss to stick to their
privacy / confidentiality principles, but they caved into pressure from the US
government some time ago. It's sad, really. Switzerland is a sovereign nation,
not a freaking US colony. :-(

